# 2002 Turbo S Cup Car



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello NB Fans,
Been saving up some photos of a little project myself and my friends at performance-cafe.com have been working on. As of right now the car is at the body shop getting all nice and pretty while I wait on a custom built Garret stage 4 GT28RS ball bearing turbo kit to come on over. I'll release more pictures as they come (there will be plenty when we really start to rip the engine, turbo, and transmission apart). Enjoy!








Note: Because there were so many images, I'm hosting them on one of my domains just for easier viewing. Click here: http://neuherby.thorgproductions.com (this link will be available shortly (hopefully) after this was posted, if it's still not up, use: http://www.thorgproductions.com/vw/vw2.html )
Also, as of the current pictures, the cup car body kit was not fully installed, 3 pieces are being professionally installed at the body shop because I was worried about screwing them up. Can't get the kit or wheels any more so gotta be careful









_Modified by thorg at 6:31 PM 8-6-2007_

_Modified by thorg at 6:32 PM 8-6-2007_


_Modified by thorg at 6:33 PM 8-6-2007_


----------



## ah64gunner (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*

sick....careful that looks like actual tuning...not neato bud vases and eyebrows..


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (ah64gunner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

super Sexy Bro in Love!!!!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

That thing is gonna be sick.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Beautiful


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







SWEET!!!
Be sure to keep updating us with the build up and pics!!!!


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

Will definitely keep the pictures update. It's going to be in a body shop till some time next week... or so they tell me. I'll try to get over there today and score some pictures for everyone







. After the body shop, we get to replace the broken water pump (damn 1.8t's and their plastic pumps







) with with a nice new metal one and replace the timing belts. I'm pretty much going to be waiting on the turbo kit before I put all the rest of the parts in as well since they are all going in the same area (with exceptions) as the turbo.


----------



## STG (May 16, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of cage is that? Can't wait to see this one completed! Keep at it!


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (STG)*

The roll cage was custom made by Auto Power. It's a four-point.
Body shop hasn't made much progress, got a few shots but I think I'll wait till tomorrow or friday, when they say they will have more for me. Feel free to ask questions about this project I'm more than happy to answer them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thorg at 12:39 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (thorg)*

This'll be nice, cuz u'll get the 6-speed and great S interior too, sans the seats I guess. Put those up FS here, the bumpers too!


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yeah the 6-speed is great. I'm debating re-doing the 6th gear to make it taller. It would be entertaining to see a bug doing 240 mph







(not sure where I would be able to go that fast but the point still holds).
Most of the interior is being redone, except the dash and maybe the front side panels. If you didn't notice it has the Beetle Cup wide body kit (imported from Germany from VWR along with the wheels, last ones in the world) on it right now (with stock wheels while it's at the body shop). If you look closely on the front view picture I took you can see the stock wheels and the difference to the new kit.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (thorg)*

U'll be able to get to 160mph, which is plenty fast enuf, I doubt u'd get to 160 on any track straight anyways.








Like I said, put it all up FS here, wheels, seats, body parts and all, it'll be more funds for more mods!


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

AMEN! I could go for some TS parts.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_AMEN! I could go for some TS parts.









U can only use the front bumper and wheels, the rear bumper won't fit and the front seats won't work with your gauge cluster, back seats not at all, the fronts don't have the same air bags.


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
U can only use the front bumper and wheels, the rear bumper won't fit and the front seats won't work with your gauge cluster, back seats not at all, the fronts don't have the same air bags.

Well, I don't need the wheels since I just got some Monties on the cheap. So I guess all I could really use is the front bumper...... well that's a drag...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

Not really. Get a Caractere rear valance to go with the S front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Well I will prolly end up being forced to get a TS fromt end since Eurojet thinks there may be fitment issues with their SMIC and the turnsignal housing on the regular Beetle front


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_Well I will prolly end up being forced to get a TS fromt end since Eurojet thinks there may be fitment issues with their SMIC and the turnsignal housing on the regular Beetle front









there is a similar issue with the Tyrolsport NB-specific SMIC. The solution (on the tyrol, not sure on the eurojet) is to space out the fender liner so you can move the IC back a tiny bit or you can flip the turn signal so it is "backwards". I did the latter and also cut a hole in it, put some mesh in the opening and made it into an air scoop. People don't even know the signal has been modified, and it is still 100% functional.
Just something to think about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I did the latter and also cut a hole in it, put some mesh in the opening and made it into an air scoop. People don't even know the signal has been modified, and it is still 100% functional. 

Pics please


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
there is a similar issue with the Tyrolsport NB-specific SMIC. 

Oddly enough, on the two latest NB installations, there were no issues with the turn signal installation at all. Both the signal and the liner fit perfectly.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Oddly enough, on the two latest NB installations, there were no issues with the turn signal installation at all. Both the signal and the liner fit perfectly. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Probably just my weird car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Thorg
The car is sweet. I was up at the bodyshop today checkin it out. I was so honored to have taken on a project like this and be able to work with one of by best friends (bryan/thorg). Big things to come on this one.. There is still so much stuff to go on the neu herby its insane. I think we should try and get 200mph out of the little bugger (no pun intended)

*He makes a great shipping assistant as well, lovely little helper that herby is..*








MUCH RESPECT BRYAN
MIKEY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*









wish i could afford that kit


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

We gotta role our rides out to a show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My Car should be done soon so I will come by to show ya! lmk when I can come and check her out! hit me up if you want to see where I am at with my S http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

Yeah a show is the intention, hopefully sooner than later. Waiting on that UPS fairy with the kit still. It's a painfully slow process.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (thorg)*

what did you use to hold the side skirts and door moldings on? I have a cup kit that didn't come with any mounting hardware, did yours and how about the inner fender lines did yours come with those?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (thorg)*

I know it took a while for mine to arive as well! It is well worth the wait, I just want to run yours when its finished because it would be cool to see the diference between the two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

For now I bent some small L brackets form home depot with bolt, also used some double sided tape. I asked the body shop I sent it to to have a look at all of the body kit and to remount them properly if they see anything that might fall off and kill someone at high speed.
In reponse to localcali, a run would be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif followed by a cruise too!










_Modified by thorg at 9:35 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (thorg)*


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

is this car done yet?!?!?!


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

I wish. Body shop is a few weeks out. After that I gotta fix the water pump which blew out just before the body shop, and install the new timing belts. After that It's the waiting game on the stage 4 ball bearing turbo kit before I install the rest of the engine stuff.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (thorg)*

We Love Thorg!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutsack (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*

very cool cant wait to see the car finished


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (nutsack)*

Very nice, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (FastAndFurious)*

I'd like to appologize for the HUGE delay on updating this topic. I kid you not, the car just got out of the body shop with a "rough draft" paint job. I finally have it in my posetion for a while to do more tuning before it goes back into the shop for the "final draft".
Anyways, here was one of the dirty culprits!







The broken water pump! 1.8T's are notorious for breaking these bad boys. You can see the stock ones are plastic. Perf Cafe sells replacement ones that are metal which I had installed. For those interested: http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1585
So here are a few of the "rough draft" paint shots.






















Just had the front part of the big brake kit installed too (missing a piece from for the rears which will soon be found.... hopefully! Lol!) More pictures for your viewing pleasure. Oh yeah, car is being worked on in a Ferrari shop. How sweet is that?





































Still tons of work to go.... Here's a spoiler of what santa dropped off earlier... 















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*

Also, I'd like to point out, I can't spell


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow that is complete and toal hottness!!!


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

Thanks! Also forgot one more picture! My brakes are bigger that a Ferrari 430!


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_what did you use to hold the side skirts and door moldings on? I have a cup kit that didn't come with any mounting hardware, did yours and how about the inner fender lines did yours come with those?

I forgot to reply to this a long time ago. If you are still interested, I had the body shop use epoxy (the really insane stuff) for the upper side skirts. They also had to be shaved to perfectly match the doors.
I still haven't addressed the inner fenders yet, but the kits is lined up to fit with the stock ones (with some adjustment). Not sure if the RSI kit is the same as mine (although it is similar) for things like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (FastAndFurious)*

It's coming along nicely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (SMOOTH)*

Very, very crispy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What would I do differently? I'm not keen on the painted points on the doors, I think it visually "slows" the car down. I would shave the door handles and just run a thin painted line across to the rear, just under the window line, with a small round VW logo somewhere in the middle. 
Can I drive it?


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (Billsbug)*

Originally I was just going to have the car and the kit repainted the factory Reflex Silver. The body shop wanted to get all crazy. I told them to do something with the colors from the Euro emblems I put on the car. That blue is just too beautiful.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thorg* »_I'd like to appologize for the HUGE delay on updating this topic. I kid you not, the car just got out of the body shop with a "rough draft" paint job. I finally have it in my posetion for a while to do more tuning before it goes back into the shop for the "final draft".
Anyways, here was one of the dirty culprits!







The broken water pump! 1.8T's are notorious for breaking these bad boys. You can see the stock ones are plastic. Perf Cafe sells replacement ones that are metal which I had installed. For those interested: http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1585
So here are a few of the "rough draft" paint shots.






















Just had the front part of the big brake kit installed too (missing a piece from for the rears which will soon be found.... hopefully! Lol!) More pictures for your viewing pleasure. Oh yeah, car is being worked on in a Ferrari shop. How sweet is that?





































Still tons of work to go.... Here's a spoiler of what santa dropped off earlier... 















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks nice, i like the direction this is going in. Were you able to fit the rear panels with the autopower cage installed, or are you not done with that part yet?
I had my timing belt water pump changed yesterday as well, I cant believe yours cracked, my water pump luckily was just leaking a little bit


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah water pumps only get worse







Good to hear you changed the belts too since the pump is behind them anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think I'm going to leave the rear panels out. Mostly so it has more of that wonderful "race" look. I'm thinking about taking out the center armrest (or at least get a new clean one) and the front panels too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*

Its nice to see that your going for the 'total package' with the engine, brakes, body, etc. Looks great so far and i'll look forward to the end result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thorg* »_Originally I was just going to have the car and the kit repainted the factory Reflex Silver. The body shop wanted to get all crazy. I told them to do something with the colors from the Euro emblems I put on the car. That blue is just too beautiful.









No, I love the blue! It's the silver (it is silver, right?) point I'm not so crazy about.








Wut seats did u get?


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (Billsbug)*

Beyond badass. Everything is stellar so far. Anxious to see more!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

big brakes - check
wide wheels/sticky rubber - check
widebody - check
PSS9's - check
roll bar - check
race seats - check
big turbo - check
but...
will this car see any track time? 
I'm not trying to sound like a hater, because I really think this car is awesome. But, to do all these race-look mods and have it end up a show queen is a little disappointing, IMO
But if the car ends up seeing a little track time, then you are my hero http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (Mikes72sb)*

looks amazing


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (Mikes72sb)*

Sir, I live 10 minutes from Laguna Seca.... My uncle also races with some locals there. I'm happy to assure you this nice lady will definitly see some track times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If Highway 1 counts as a track then it will probably get near daily tracking if the weather is nice







lol.
Oh and the race seats are Corbeau to whoever asked that (I think Billsbug).








Just put both of the rear spoilers on, will have pictures later tonight


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*

As promised, spoiler shots. Sorry about the quality. I forgot my camera when I went over so I had to resort to the phone lol.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thorg* »_Sir, I live 10 minutes from Laguna Seca.... My uncle also races with some locals there. I'm happy to assure you this nice lady will definitly see some track times. 

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (Mikes72sb)*

sick i love my rsi kit


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (VR6BUG)*

Fosho! It's a sick kit dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What sort of mesh did you use in the rear to cover up the underbody and stuff?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*

Please, no window stickers.


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (Billsbug)*

Heh, no promises. I have a Koni Challenge window banner from Laguna Seca.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2002 Turbo S Cup Car (thorg)*

Stickers of that type are strictly for track cars that are rcving parts/compensation from the manufacturer/sponsor. 
If ur in a local VW club or have a small, cool VW logo sticker, then that would be ok. 
Just me .02.


----------



## turbobug17 (May 25, 2006)

How does one go about installing an RSi upper wing on a Turbo S?


----------



## thorg (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (turbobug17)*

I'll take some pictures of that. You drill two holes on your upper factory spoiler. You can also apply 3M double sided tape or epoxy if you wish (I didn't). Don't forget to disable the factory spoiler


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (thorg)*

I cant wait to shred this thing in the very near future


----------



## JDM_GTI (Jan 24, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JDM_GTI)*

good job doing the work yourself


----------

